# The best tool for sprinklers ever!



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

Okay okay, I know there's tons of other tools you need when replacing sprinklers etc. But I can't say enough about the Easy Out from Underhill:



This made removing sprinkler bodies and installing new ones so easy, even for a noob like myself!! Cost about $18-$20 and it has already paid for itself with the amount of time I saved.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

oh wow, I have a few I need to replace with taller pop ups and have been avoiding doing it. May get this to help!


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Good find!


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes these things work great. I use it to replace the bodies of my 4" pop ups without having to dig at all.

You just remove the top of the sprinkler body and the spring so just the body is remaining, put this thing in there, twist and out it comes. You leave the metal pole and just pull the outer black part off and out with the old sprinkler body, then you take a new body and slide it over the metal pole. It acts as a centering device and prevents dirt from getting into the line. Insert the tool again, twist it to tighten the body back in place, reinstall the spring and pop up/cap and your done. Can replace a sprinkler in less than 1 minute easily.

One thing ill note is that it does not work as well on larger than 4" sprinklers that have side inlets. Those side inlets mean you will still need to dig a bit as you cant freely spin them in the ground because of the side inlet.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Just to be clear, this only removes SPRAY bodies not ROTOR bodies, correct (in other words only 1/2" inlet irrigation heads vs. 3/4")?


----------

